# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Opsionet e Cs-se ! (veshje-arme-makineri-pista)

## KOKASHTA

Keto jane te gjitha veshjet ! Counter terrorist dhe Terrorist force !  :buzeqeshje:  Kokashta !

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ja dhisa veshje te CT  !!!

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ja dhe dy te tjera perseri te Counter Terrorist Force !

----------


## KOKASHTA

Veshje te forcave terrorit force ! Une per vete perdor kete te paren gjithmone sepse ne disa fusha p.sh tek de_aztec nuk shihet mire dhe eshte perfitimi im :P

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ja dhe dy te tjera ! Kokashta !

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ketu jane disa nga makinerite qe gjenden ne disa nga fushat e Counter Strike !


Kjo eshte RUSSIAN APC - Keshtu quhet kjo makineri

----------


## KOKASHTA

Kjo tjetra quhet * RUSSIAN TANK*

----------


## KOKASHTA

Kjo makineria tjeter quhet HMMWV as vete se di cdo me thene !

----------


## KOKASHTA

Kjo tjetra quhet --- RUSSIAN TRUCK ---

----------


## KOKASHTA

Black Hawk Helicopter - Eshte ky tjetri !

----------


## KOKASHTA

Hind Helicopter - Eshte ky !

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ja Dhe disa nga hartat me kryesore te kesaj loje !

1-as_highrise
2-as_oirlig
3-awp_map

----------


## KOKASHTA

te tjera :

4- cs_assault
5- cs_italy
6- cs_militia

----------


## KOKASHTA

Te tjera :

7- cs_office
8- cs_pf_dust
9- de_aztec

----------


## KOKASHTA

Te tjera :

10- de_cbble
11- de_dust2
12- de_inferno

----------


## KOKASHTA

Te tjera :

13- de_prodigy
14- de_survivor
15- de_train

----------


## KOKASHTA

Te tjera :

16-  de_vertigo
17- fy_iceworld
18- fy_pool_day

----------


## REJDI

tashi ke fut veshje apo mjetet e cs se spo marr vesh , pista  , makina , tanksa loool  :ngerdheshje: 

nejse nejse , shume nice  :buzeqeshje: 

Rejdi

----------


## KOKASHTA

Po nuk desha me hap shume tema mer pranaj i futa te gjitha ketu !  :buzeqeshje:  !
THx ti per komplimetin :P !

----------


## REJDI

nejse nejse , very nice , se kur te mor moderator ketu do ja ndryshoj titull sdo ja lej veshjet , gjithesesi do te pyes ty perpara se si tja vej  :shkelje syri: 

Rejdi

----------

